# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Do you wake up to pee?

## SpaceCowboyDave

How often do you wake up to pee in a night?  I usually don't wake up at night, but others wake up multiple times.  

EDIT:  Can't edit the typo in the poll, sorry.

----------


## Solarflare

almost never wake up

----------


## Puffin

A few years back, I would get up 4-5 nights every week to go. Now, I rarely ever wake up unless I drink alot before bed. I do wake up naturally at least once per night, but this isn't because I have to use the washroom, and instead because I'm probably at the end of a REM period.

*Edit:* moved this to the _Sleep and Health_ subforum.

----------


## Solarflare

even if i drink a lot, i still dont have to go pee

----------


## Darkmatters

::bowdown:: 

*Bows before the incredible might of Solarflare's bladder*

Wait till you hit your 40's.   :tongue2:

----------


## Solarflare

:tongue2: 

i only pee in the morning and after school.  ::D: 

Sometimes before bed, but thats like less than once a week

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

You must not drink much water.

----------


## Mancon

Only if I drink a lot of water before bed. I am usually drinking a lot of water before bed now, so I go at least once during the night.

----------


## Ilumirath

I work at night. When I still went to school I needed to go to the bathroom at the time I needed to get up in the morning.

Nowa days when I have a night off, I have to go at about 1-3AM. And I'm sooo lazy to go downstairs just to take a piss. So I just hold it in and my bladder sometimes hurts so badly when I get up in the morning because of this. Yeah it's not healthy I know, but can't it just wait till I get up in the morning?!

I rarely bother to go in the night...

----------


## Pandabear

Uhm, I _never_ pee in night.
Only in the morning, after school and before bed.

And I drink enough water, because my doctor is checking it. Once I didn't drink enough, and became very sick, and fainted and everything.  :Sad:

----------


## tommo

I sometimes wake up a few hours early needing to piss.  But I tell my bladder I will go when I can be fucked.... and wake up in pain.
Sometimes I just piss in the bin in my room and take it out in the morning  ::lol:: 
But I tend to not do that much anymore coz if I forget to take it out it smells like.... well, fermented piss.  Which is horrible.

----------


## Puffin

> I sometimes wake up a few hours early needing to piss.  But I tell my bladder I will go when I can be fucked.... and wake up in pain.
> Sometimes I just piss in the bin in my room and take it out in the morning 
> But I tend to not do that much anymore coz if I forget to take it out it smells like.... well, fermented piss.  Which is horrible.

----------


## tommo

soz....

----------


## Ne-yo

Usually if I drink a lot of water right before bed then I'll wake up at least 2 times to relieve myself. If I gotta go real bad and the bladders pretty full I always get dreams of myself peeing and it's usually not too long after that I'll be waking up to pee.

----------


## Solarflare

> You must not drink much water.



about 8 glasses (the amount your supposed to drink but no one does :/)

i have a 500ml water bottle at my bedside table which i finish usually before sleeping

----------


## EbbTide000

> soz....



 :Cheeky: 

 Heeheehee

Don't be soz Tommo

I have to dress and go a long way to the loo cos I live in a boarding house. So, I got a nite bucket with a tight lid. When it's half full I empty it down the toilet then put a cup of cheap disinfectant in it.

It takes often over a week to half fill and cos of the disinfectant it never stinks.

Hehehe, I hope I get a "facepalm" from Puffin's hansome black guy too.  :Cheeky:

----------


## StaySharp

I might wake up very often during a night, but never to pee.




> I have to dress and go a long way to the loo cos I live in a boarding house. So, I got a nite bucket with a tight lid. When it's half full I empty it down the toilet then put a cup of cheap disinfectant in it.
> 
> It takes often over a week to half fill and cos of the disinfectant it never stinks.
> 
> Hehehe, I hope I get a "facepalm" from Puffin's hansome black guy too.





Should work till Puffins Facepalm-Task-Force takes over again

----------


## Naiya

Ugh, I wake up like 10 times a night! It's due to being a light sleeper + having a teeny, feeble bladder.  :Sad: 

Sometimes I have to go to the bathroom, but also out of habit I can't fall asleep after waking up unless my bladder is empty because it feels uncomfortable. But yeah, I've never slept more that about 5-6 hours at a time in my entire adult life. Definitely not since grade school.

----------


## tommo

> Heeheehee
> 
> Don't be soz Tommo
> 
> I have to dress and go a long way to the loo cos I live in a boarding house. So, I got a nite bucket with a tight lid. When it's half full I empty it down the toilet then put a cup of cheap disinfectant in it.
> 
> It takes often over a week to half fill and cos of the disinfectant it never stinks.
> 
> Hehehe, I hope I get a "facepalm" from Puffin's hansome black guy too.



haha phew!  thankyou lol

I might need to invest in one of those too.  ::lol::

----------


## Wristblade56

I have guzzled down a whole can of soda/bottle of milk/ect. and STILL didn't get up in the middle of the night to pee. once in a great while it'll happen, maybe like once every other year. used to happen a lot more often. i wonder if younger people can't hold it as long or something.

----------


## Zoth

same as solarflare: I drink water every 5minutes and I only pee like 4 times a day (morning, lunch, dinner and before bed). Woke up like 4 times in my whole life to pee 0o

----------


## Castles

If I sleep longer than I usually do, then yes. On week days I go to bed at 10pm and wake up at 5am, and I never (almost) wake up to pee. If I do, It's around 2-3am. On weekends however, I go to bed around 1 or 2, and wake up at 11 or 12 without waking up to pee. Strange.

----------


## FancyRat

Just wait until we get old. My grandma loves telling me how often she gets up in the night to pee. Judging by the sincerity of this thread, we'll be the ones giving our grandchildren all the details in 60 years  :Cheeky:

----------

